# Just got done with a Upper GI scope



## Koz (Aug 7, 2012)

yesterday i had a upper GI scope and they took some samples apprently my acid reflux is really bad and is causing my IBS. But my Head is hurting since the IV numbing, i dont even remember most of yesterday, and i cant fix it. Anybody have suggestions as to how to cure my headache/Migraine?


----------



## Squirrelzz (Sep 10, 2012)

Koz said:


> yesterday i had a upper GI scope and they took some samples apprently my acid reflux is really bad and is causing my IBS. But my Head is hurting since the IV numbing, i dont even remember most of yesterday, and i cant fix it. Anybody have suggestions as to how to cure my headache/Migraine?


Had one of those 2 years ago. I actually loved the IV stuff they put me on! felt so relaxing.. haha I remember about after 30 mins of "officaly" waking up. lol I had no problems like a headache afterward, But to say something helpful. Have you ever tried any of that "Headon Migraine" ?? It works Decently for me, plus your not putting anything into your body, that your body might not like.. If I don't have to take a pill, I wont. Because it might upset my IBS-D


----------

